# Steel craft scooter



## mrg (Mar 13, 2018)

Once I got this scooter I got rid all the others (got one Fire Ball left to sell), had it for years and it’s my favorite!! I don't know what the difference is from bike collecting but as soon as I got the Scooter, Pedal Car, trike and wagon I really wanted I didn't need others so most went down the road, of course it started raining when I needed pictures so here are some porch shots. Oh, I guess I lied, just realized I have a Mercury trike that matches my Pacemaker (background of pedal car pic) and probably a few other things here and there!














my favorite trike

 pedal car

and Wagon


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 13, 2018)

Keep the best and sell the rest Mark -
Very nice !!!


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2018)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Keep the best and sell the rest Mark -
> Very nice !!!



I haven't been able to do that with bikes, surf & skateboards, minibikes, it's hard to pick favorites, that why my garage, yard, house look like a storage unit!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 14, 2018)

mrg said:


> I haven't been able to do that with bikes, surf & skateboards, minibikes, it's hard to pick favorites, that why my garage, yard, house look like a storage unit!





Nice stuff 
Thanks for posting it. 
Never see that decal logo left on bars. 
Easy spot to be lost.  
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 15, 2018)

Someone sure knew how to store a metal riding toy for the long term for it to still be in such nice original condition, complete with Murray Steelcraft decal! Definitely a wonderful addition to your collection.

Dave


----------



## mrg (Mar 16, 2018)

It's been stored in my living room for around 25+ years and was kind buried under boxes till I pulled it out the other day to take some pics, and now it's were I can see it everyday along with the pedal car I restored years ago and ended up in a storage building at my moms for 20+ yrs till I started cleaning it out a while back.


----------

